# Vascra t-jet nationals 1-04-2012



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*VASCRA* 
 *Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association

Guys 

Race reminder for our First VASCRA T-JET NATIONALS at My house February 4th 2012

Doors open at noon
Tech at 2:45pm
Green Flag for first race at 3:00pm

CLASSES:
1. Stock T-jet with NASCAR BODIES. 
2. Super Stock with 90's to present NASCAR BODIES ON LIFE LIKE, TYCO OR RESIN WIDE BODIES
3. Fair Ground Bodies 50's or 60's bodies

We will have a Raffle for a grand prize to help pay for our end of race season cook out.

Race prizes will be donated by different people in our HO hobby!!!

If you don't have a car to race, extra cars will be on site for you to race!!!!!!

My Address is:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton, WV 26062
304-797-0417

VASCRA STOCK T-JET RULES APPLY TO BOTH T-JET CLASSES

SUPER STOCK RULES BY ECHORR RULES

*I Now have the pictures of the t-jet body we are going to raffle off.


This body is a 69 GTO Model Motoring body that was custom made into a Fairground body made by Ron Sklenar.


The body is painted in 3 different colors and Ron cut and lowered the body for a nice look. He also added push bars to the front and back of the body. He than added decals to it.


This body was slammed and lowered to fit on a long wheel base chassis. I have one almost like it and the body runs really great with our chassis format. We found that this is a body to run so far. 



The Price of the raffle ticket is $2.00 per ticket.


Remember this is going to help our end of race season cook out.


So, please get as many as you can please.


Everyone is welcome to buy a ticket for this awesome looking Fairgrounds Body Made by Ron Sklenar.


This Body will raffled off on February 4th 2012 at our VASCRA NATIONALS.


You can also buy tickets at the race for the same price.



If someone wins the BODY and is not present, I will mail it to you!!!





Joe
MY E-MAIL IS:
[email protected]


My address is:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton, WV
26062
Phone
304-797-0417

*
*


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Thank you to all my sponsors who gave race prizes..


----------

